# Use pressurised CO2 and liquid together?



## macleod92 (10 Jul 2020)

Hi there -

I'm hoping to get some advice on using both pressurised CO2 while also dosing a liquid CO2 such as Seachem Excel?  I remember reading somewhere that some people did this to help with algae control, in particular brown hair algae (which is something that I've had issues with in the past).

For reference this will be in a 125L tank planted with a mix of Crypts, Amazon Sword and Hygrophila in Tropica Soil and dosed daily with Tropica Specialised Nutrition.


Thanks for the help!


----------



## Nick72 (10 Jul 2020)

Yes I do this.

I inject CO2 and add Excel daily.

I believe the Excel may have some subtle benefits for plant growth, but I add it as an algaecide.

I believe Excel works best at preventing Green Hair Algae, but that's just my personal theory.


----------



## Dr Mike Oxgreen (10 Jul 2020)

Yep, I also use pressurised CO₂ and a daily dose of Seachem Excel, in my case for a 25 litre nano tank.


----------



## ian_m (14 Jul 2020)

I auto dose Excel daily, see below. I put Excel into the old EasyCarbo bottle and controller just doses it. In my opinion does appear to keep algae, especially BBA, at bay and leave more lee way in not attending my tank as much as I should do.


----------



## macleod92 (14 Jul 2020)

Thanks for the responses. Glad to know that other people do this.
Out of interest what do people use for auto dosing. I was looking at picking up a D&D P1 but was wondering if there were any alternatives. 

Also wondering if there would be anything wrong with premixing some Flourish Excel and Tropica Specialised so that I can use a single auto dosed rather than two.


----------



## tiger15 (14 Jul 2020)

I use CO2 and  dose Excel once a week after WC.  I found the recommended 5X excel (equivalent to 2 ppm Glut) after WC  is effective in suppressing algae, but have not found evidence that 1x daily dosage is beneficial in providing liquid carbon nor effective in suppressing algae.  The liquid carbon claim is purely hypothetical with no experimental proof that it is happening.  Theoretically, any carbon compound you dose is a liquid carbon as  it  will degrade into CO2 at some point.


----------



## Witcher (14 Jul 2020)

tiger15 said:


> The liquid carbon claim is purely hypothetical with no experimental proof that it is happening.


https://www.sciencedirect.com/science/article/abs/pii/S0147651300920311


----------



## MattT34 (16 Jul 2020)

macleod92 said:


> Thanks for the responses. Glad to know that other people do this.
> Out of interest what do people use for auto dosing. I was looking at picking up a D&D P1 but was wondering if there were any alternatives.
> 
> Also wondering if there would be anything wrong with premixing some Flourish Excel and Tropica Specialised so that I can use a single auto dosed rather than two.


I use the P1 for ferts and liquid carbon, work great


----------



## Nick72 (16 Jul 2020)

macleod92 said:


> .....Out of interest what do people use for auto dosing. I was looking at picking up a D&D P1 but was wondering if there were any alternatives.....





I just bought the Jebao 3.4, it costs about the same as the D&D P1 but has four channels.


----------



## macleod92 (16 Jul 2020)

Thanks for the responses everyone.  Appreciate everyone’s help!


----------

